# EMS Boots



## ride2k (Nov 29, 2008)

I am looking for some steel toed boots. 
I find that my pink painted-on converse don't look the greatest with EMS pants. 
Does anyone know the best place to find some good boots? Specifically for women?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2008)

*Ask your local female paramedics or cops.*

Get good socks too.
There's an extensive thread about boots in here somewhere..


----------



## NJN (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7910&highlight=Boots

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7251&highlight=Boots

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6306&highlight=Boots

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7110&highlight=Boots

just to give you a few examples


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 30, 2008)

These are what I have and I am a women and love them. They are really comfortable, durable, and light. http://www.magnumboots.com/us/prod/5310.asp Also they have a composite toe which is just as good as steel but way lighter


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 30, 2008)

The only problem with those, is they're not waterproof....  Sigh, we women can never find what we need!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> The only problem with those, is they're not waterproof.... Sigh, we women can never find what we need!


 
They do have boots that are waterproof but none that are both waterproof with composite or steel toe. I'm sure there are a ton of boots out there but I really love the magnums.

http://www.magnumboots.com/us/series_stealthforce.asp


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and it you like converse you might like their boots, I heard they were pretty good.

http://www.copshoes.com/c-converse-boots-shoes-view-all.html


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 30, 2008)

EMTCop86 said:


> They do have boots that are waterproof but none that are both waterproof with composite or steel toe. I'm sure there are a ton of boots out there but I really love the magnums.
> 
> http://www.magnumboots.com/us/series_stealthforce.asp



Yes, I know, I currently wear Stealth II side-zip waterproofs.  I want the safety toe, but, I'm going to have to give up the waterproof or the brand to get it....  I'm looking into a brand recommended by my partner, but, I'm not going to buy until I can try them on.  The waterproof is a must for me, makes it easier to recover from a nasty trauma.   Not that I've actually had one of those yet.


----------



## reaper (Nov 30, 2008)

What does water proof have to do with a Trauma?

All boots can be made water resistant. That is all you need. No boot is waterproof!

Find one that you like and that fits comfortably. Then apply a silicone wax to the boot. This helps it resist water.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out "Bates".  I own 2 pairs and love 'em both. The are goretex and very comfy. Also, I wear them with "smart wool" socks.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 30, 2008)

reaper said:


> What does water proof have to do with a Trauma?
> 
> All boots can be made water resistant. That is all you need. No boot is waterproof!
> 
> Find one that you like and that fits comfortably. Then apply a silicone wax to the boot. This helps it resist water.



Probably easier to wash the fluids off your boot with out soaking it or letting that mess inside


----------



## Scout (Nov 30, 2008)

reaper said:


> No boot is waterproof!




Amm wrong.


I have many boots that are waterproof, as in a full weekend in bog and streams on the mountains or walking up streams for hours. The only point at which my boots are not water proof is when the water comes in over the top.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 30, 2008)

Scout said:


> Amm wrong.
> 
> 
> I have many boots that are waterproof, as in a full weekend in bog and streams on the mountains or walking up streams for hours. The only point at which my boots are not water proof is when the water comes in over the top.



I think that's what he meant...?   Maybe not.


----------



## gicts (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## imurphy (Dec 1, 2008)

Scout said:


> Amm wrong.
> 
> 
> I have many boots that are waterproof, as in a full weekend in bog and streams on the mountains or walking up streams for hours. The only point at which my boots are not water proof is when the water comes in over the top.



Oh man I remember that! Ahh for bivvying!

I got  a GREAT pair of boots visiting my family in law in Vermont. Steel toe, Gortex and just SO warm and comfortable. Also Steel Toed

They're by Bass, can't find a direct website but a quick google shows loads of hits!


----------



## ErinCooley (Dec 1, 2008)

I ABSOLUTELY HATE my womens Magnum steel toe boots.  HATE THEM.

For that matter, I hate my other Magnums.  

I'm currently in a pair of womens Danner side zip(Telson's I think they are) which I love.  they are chunkier than I really love, but they are super light and very comfortable.  PS, these are not steel toed, its not a requirement for my company and I'm taking comfort over safety.  Steel toe boots kill my toenails.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 1, 2008)

See, I LOVE my Women's Magnum's.  They're not steel or composite toed, which isn't a requirement where I work either, but, I have been run over a few times, so, I'd like them.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 2, 2008)

I also love my magnum's. I also will never get boots without a composite or steel toe required or not. I crushed my toe while doing ladder training with the fire department once and that once was enough for me.


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 2, 2008)

I have Red Wings. Those are by far the most comfortable pair of boots that I've ever worn. Not even my wildland boots which have been seriously broken into will never compare to the first day I slapped those red wings on.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Dec 2, 2008)

hyrisk said:


> I have Red Wings. Those are by far the most comfortable pair of boots that I've ever worn. Not even my wildland boots which have been seriously broken into will never compare to the first day I slapped those red wings on.



Aren't those super expensive though? I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## marineman (Dec 3, 2008)

Red wings are fairly expensive but they last forever as the sole is replaceable and that's the only part of mine I've ever worn out going on 7 years in them now. I only have them for work boots though I don't know if their other styles are as durable.


----------



## rchristi (Dec 3, 2008)

I've worn Red Wings since Lyndon Johnson was president and I can only recall one style that were not comfortable. I have three pair that I rotate at work so they have time to dry out and that seems to help them last even longer. If you go to one of their factory stores they do a super job of fitting your feet.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 4, 2008)

I personally where thorogood duty boots, I had a pair that was composite toe and WATERPROOF and they really where no water whatsoever, They just weren't as comfortable as most thorogoods.


----------

